# Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold?



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

Im just wondering what are guys using on there mk2 1.8T 20V for a big turbo manifold. what ones work and fit/


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (DISTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DISTURBO* »_Im just wondering what are guys using on there mk2 1.8T 20V for a big turbo manifold. what ones work and fit/

I'm curious also, i have a hardware kit from my mkiv gti and want to install the 2871r on the mkII


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (03VDUB)*

I'm using a Boost Factory Snake manifold, though most on the market should work.


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (DISTURBO)*

ATP manifold will work with big turbo too


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (MAX_POWER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAX_POWER* »_ATP manifold will work with big turbo too

Sweet, i didn't know if their was going to be enough clearance!
Thanks!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (DISTURBO)*

Ive got a custom made top mount tubular one for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (1.8TRabbit)*









Boost factory manifold, this manifold has already been installed on a 1.8t in my MKII. I fits perfectly. Most manifolds on the market won't fit a 1.8t when put into an MKII. the problem is the rear engine mounts. it will either get in the way of the turbo, downpipe or the manifold will hit the mount. Something designed for a MKIV most likely won't in an MKII.



_Modified by Stroked1.8t at 9:14 AM 10-4-2007_


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_ 
Most manifolds on the market won't fit a 1.8t when put into an MKII. the problem is the rear engine mounts. it will either get in the way of the turbo, downpipe or the manifold will hit the mount. Something designed for a MKIV most likely won't in an MKII.


unless the ones who have them custom made (Like Mine) and then its PERFECT!


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_
unless the ones who have them custom made (Like Mine) and then its PERFECT!

















custom made is custom made


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (Stroked1.8t)*

racecraft, boost factory, and ATP all fit no prob.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
custom made is custom made

















Ummm.. 
Your point?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_Most manifolds on the market won't fit a 1.8t when put into an MKII......... Something designed for a MKIV most likely won't *work* in an MKII.


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_
unless the ones who have them custom made (Like Mine) and then its PERFECT!
















Something that was designed for use on a 20v MKIV won't always work on a 20v MKII. Now your talking about custom manifold, of course it will fit perfect, its custom, as in not designed for a MKIV.
Chuck made a manifold for my MKII, what I received was for an MKIV, it wouldn't fit. The rear mount would prevent you from hanging the manifold on the exhaust studs.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (Stroked1.8t)*











_Modified by Stroked1.8t at 9:13 AM 10-4-2007_


----------



## bigtoy302 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (Stroked1.8t)*

Mine is custom for my Corrado.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
Something that was designed for use on a 20v MKIV won't always work on a 20v MKII. Now your talking about custom manifold, of course it will fit perfect, its custom, as in not designed for a MKIV.
Chuck made a manifold for my MKII, what I received was for an MKIV, it wouldn't fit. The rear mount would prevent you from hanging the manifold on the exhaust studs. 

I understand. 
I was simply stating that if its not made for the Mark 2 Specifically or custom, Its likely to have issues............


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (1.8TRabbit)*

the ATP manifold works perfectally and is made for a mk4


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
Chuck made a manifold for my MKII, what I received was for an MKIV, it wouldn't fit. The rear mount would prevent you from hanging the manifold on the exhaust studs. 

still have this one? if so, want to sell it?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
still have this one? if so, want to sell it?


no, it was returned and the correct mani was built and sent to me.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the ATP manifold works perfectally and is made for a mk4

*perfectly* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ATP manifolds are a sorry excuse for a manifold, just my opinion.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
ATP manifolds are a sorry excuse for a manifold, just my opinion.

And have likely been used on the most BT cars, including a few over 400whp.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (Boostin20v)*

its not a bad manifold it just sucks putting it on and taking it off. had to make custom wrenches for that bitch


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_its not a bad manifold it just sucks putting it on and taking it off. had to make custom wrenches for that bitch

its just my opinion. BF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gus011 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (Stroked1.8t)*

big turbo on the Golf MkII and ATP manifold do not fit. No way. The turbo has to be put on top of the engine not behind. The turbo will touch the bilk head. I have tired it with my GT3071 and it doesnt work at all. Further the ATP manifold tends to crack next to the wastegate....know everal guys that had this issue....


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (Gus011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gus011* »_big turbo on the Golf MkII and ATP manifold do not fit. No way. The turbo has to be put on top of the engine not behind. The turbo will touch the bilk head. I have tired it with my GT3071 and it doesnt work at all. Further the ATP manifold tends to crack next to the wastegate....know everal guys that had this issue....

I have heard it both ways. Some guys swear it works and other like yourself say it won't. I really think it has more to do with the size of your turbo if it will work or not.


----------



## Gus011 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (Stroked1.8t)*

i have had it fitted on my car with a T3 turbo and it fits exactly between engine and bulk head. Was told that it fits also with a GT3071 turbo. Tried to fit it but it definitely does not, the GT3071 is far too big. Had to do a custom manifold and push the turbo up in order to make it fit. But it definitely was worth the work it took.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (Gus011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gus011* »_i have had it fitted on my car with a T3 turbo and it fits exactly between engine and bulk head. Was told that it fits also with a GT3071 turbo. Tried to fit it but it definitely does not, the GT3071 is far too big. Had to do a custom manifold and push the turbo up in order to make it fit. But it definitely was worth the work it took.

I have heard of people taking a hammer to the bulk head to make room for the big turbo, but I couldn't.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Mk2 1.8T 20V turbo mainfold? (Stroked1.8t)*

what about APR stage III+


----------

